# Scrubs - Einige Sprüche des Cr. Kox



## Tokko (14 Feb. 2008)

.


Weißt du, du könntest nur noch unproduktiver sein, wenn du selbst die Wand wärst, gegen die du dich lehnst. Aber dann bräuchtest du wieder einen Idioten, der sich gegen die Wand lehnt, damit du denken kannst: Was für ein unproduktiver Idiot. Aber das wäre immernoch besser als garnichts zu tun!

Lassie, zur Würdigung der Sodomiegerüchte, die über dich kursieren, habe ich vorzugsweise beschlossen dir vorübergehend keine Frauennamen mehr zu geben, sondern dich stattdessen mit den Namen weltberühmter Hunde anzusprechen. Ich habe mit Lassie begonnen, denn dabei handelt es sich angenehmerweise sowohl um einen Frauen-, als auch Hundenamen, um dir die Umstellung so angenehm wie möglich zu machen.

Du willst mir also mitteilen, dass du dich gegenwärtig mit einem Problem rumschlägst, das hunderprozentig dein Problem ist und das du gerne zu meinem Problem machen willst. Aber ich sag dir mal, welches Problem ich damit habe. Es ist nicht mein Problem!

Bob! Als ich gehört hatte, sie wären auf dem Dach, dachte ich natürlich sofort daran, ihr Auftrag auf der Erde wäre erledigt und Sie warten auf ihr Mutterschiff!

Bobo ich schaue mal nach, wie sie ihre Haare kämmen, um die Hörner zu verdecken...

Flachzange, wenn deine nächsten zwei Worte nicht »Auf Wiedersehen« sind wird das dritte unweigerlich lauten »Oh mein Gott, er hat mir in die Eier getreten«

Auf jeden Fall brauchst du irgendwas. Vielleicht ein Rückgrat oder ein paar Hoden, aber auf jeden Fall brauchst du ein Kopfkissen, das du ständig bei dir haben kannst, um deine traurigen Äuglein darin auszuweinen.

Also entweder der Typ hat ne Glühbirne im Arsch, oder sein Darm hat ne gute Idee

.


----------



## icks-Tina (14 Feb. 2008)

LOL...die sind gut und ich weiß noch jemanden dessen Lieblingscomedy das ist ....hehehe...dankeschön


----------



## Muli (14 Feb. 2008)

Scrubs Rulez!


----------



## Katzun (14 Feb. 2008)

sehr gut:thumbup:


----------

